# Do you have a limit to how many miles you will drive in a week?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

200 miles a week is 10K a year
500 miles a week (100 a day for 5 days) is 25,000 miles in a year


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

800


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Adieu said:


> 800


40K a year, OUCH. but that's cool it give you 160 a day for 5 days or 200 for 4.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Actually misread that...limit 1k, target ~800


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

No limit whatsoever. Actually I want to put as many miles as possible. I figure when I hit 30k miles. My car is paid for and any miles after that is all gravy. I love me some gravy. Deduct car, deduct miles. Free car . I'm going to drive this car till it dies or Uber dies 

Hmmm side question. Can you deduct the car and miles? Or just miles?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

uberlyfting123 said:


> No limit whatsoever. Actually I want to put as many miles as possible. I figure when I hit 30k miles. My car is paid for and any miles after that is all gravy. I love me some gravy. Deduct car, deduct miles. Free car . I'm going to drive this car till it dies or Uber dies
> 
> Hmmm side question. Can you deduct the car and miles? Or just miles?


I think it's one or the other. Actual wear and tear, gas, etc or miles.

but in your scenario you don't have a free car, you have no car and have to buy another one.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

It's all good. I figure. When I have put 100k miles. I'll have enough money for a new car. So, let keep that odometer running!!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Full time I was always around 1000 miles a week . Between the 5 cars I did Uber's in last year I racked up just shy of 50k rideshare miles and 65k miles total .


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

When I was driving my 2016 Jetta with 35-40k on the odometer I would put in 3-4 days a week maybe 300-400 miles and felt fine. Now that I have a Dodge Dart with 76k on it I don't trust running it as much as an Uber driver so I have stuck to just one-two nights a week to be safe.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tryingforthat5star said:


> When I was driving my 2016 Jetta with 35-40k on the odometer I would put in 3-4 days a week maybe 300-400 miles and felt fine. Now that I have a Dodge Dart with 76k on it I don't trust running it as much as an Uber driver so I have stuck to just one-two nights a week to be safe.


What's with all these low mileage vehicles???

Both mine are ~163k mi atm


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't pay attention to my miles as far as limiting myself, but I typically run 3-400 a weekend.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have no limit but realistically speaking I can only drive so much before I get too worn out and have to stop, and sometimes I cannot sleep during the day and that forces me to basically take a night off too since I become too tired. Some weeks I put only like 600 miles on my car and other weeks more like 1400 miles. My car has 170K miles on it.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> What's with all these low mileage vehicles???
> 
> Both mine are ~163k mi atm


People put so much stock into mileage . Cars are designed to run well over 200k miles if u keep up on them. I love buying cars on enthusiasts group pages and forums , where they have records for everything and babied the cars . Or the auction and an union car at a crazy cheap price . Buy it redo all maintenance and drive the piss out of it


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I do about 200 a weekend, which is fine. Most of my trips are shorter.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> People put so much stock into mileage . Cars are designed to run well over 200k miles if u keep up on them. I love buying cars on enthusiasts group pages and forums , where they have records for everything and babied the cars . Or the auction and an union car at a crazy cheap price . Buy it redo all maintenance and drive the piss out of it


If you can go outside the financing of a car and just buy it out right I agree drive the piss out of it and the money you save on monthly payments plus your income with Uber is maintenance money when needed.


----------



## OCMike (Jan 24, 2017)

The more miles, the better. My 2012 Kia Soul actually makes me some extra cash directly from Kia. They lied about the fuel economy on the sticker and got caught. So now they have to send me a gift card for the difference every year. Under normal driving, we were getting about $400 every year. With Uber, I'm thinking it'll be over $1K


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm at about 1200 miles per week.


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> People put so much stock into mileage . Cars are designed to run well over 200k miles if u keep up on them. I love buying cars on enthusiasts group pages and forums , where they have records for everything and babied the cars . Or the auction and an union car at a crazy cheap price . Buy it redo all maintenance and drive the piss out of it


Exactly, the car I use for Uber is approaching 180k and It still looks great (exterior and interior) all the maintenance has been done on schedule, most of it by me personally and runs smoother than a ton of Ubers I've rode in that are newer . I don't buy a car to sell it back so I don't worry about depreciation. My last car got over 300k and going before it was totaled. The only limit I set during the week is fuel cost. If I don't make the typical results with the amount I normally spend on fuel I call it. If I exceed expectations and feel like going out more I'll do so.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

CrimzonFiasco said:


> Exactly, the car I use for Uber is approaching 180k and It still looks great (exterior and interior) all the maintenance has been done on schedule, most of it by me personally and runs smoother than a ton of Ubers I've rode in that are newer . I don't buy a car to sell it back so I don't worry about depreciation. My last car got over 300k and going before it was totaled. The only limit I set during the week is fuel cost. I'd I don't trips the typical results with the amount is normally spend on fuel I call it. If I exceed expectations and feel like going out more I'll do so.


You're doing it right , I don't get why people say 80k miles is high , I'm all about those high mileage vehicles and just keeping up with repairs and maintenance


----------

